# Hublot Ayrton Senna Need your Help guys! is this fake or real?



## LestR168

*Hublot Ayrton Senna Need your Help guys! is this fake or real? Need your comments. I dont understand why it has white devil with a trident






























*


----------



## LestR168

*Really need your opinion guys! ( cant really find this on the internet*


----------



## Watchbreath

Looks like it fell off the back of a truck, how much did you pay for that?


----------



## Denisegold

Fake I'd say. Faux screw on deployant....


----------



## Kasaasta

Hahaa, as bad as it can get. It should read Fauxblot on the dial 
This must've been a joke question.


----------



## Evohuntina4

Fake as a 7 dollar bill


----------



## DreambreaX

its not only fake, but terrible fake.


----------



## Steelhead

The devil with the trident is the Manchester United logo.

What's it doing on an Ayrton Senna model?

Exactly!


----------



## nuovorecord

Senna was a Tag Heuer guy, anyway. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OmegaBond

It´s a copy and a really bad copy. 

The case is painted or covered on some sort of rubber black paint and as far as I know the Hublot black watches are either, Titanium, SS PVD or Ceramic cases. The "H" on the crown is tiny compared to the genuine, the case back screws on gen are flat and slotted not that type of hex or allen or who knows what type of screws on that watch, the "swiss made" is badly printed and misaligned; and finally I believe some Ayrton Senna Hublots have a green strip with the name "Ayrton Senna" on yellow letters inside the rubber strap. 

Also you can immediately tell is not a genuine watch just by seeing the strap clasp: it has faux painted H screws!!

I hope you did not paid a lot of money for that kind of crap item.


----------



## LestR168

Thanks for the reply guys. I also believe that this is not real. @omegabond thank you so much for your detailed opinion and i didnt pay a lot of money for this bought this for 1000 peso.  hahaha


----------



## Kasaasta

What a great way to support criminal activity. Mama must be proud.


----------



## silvertonesx24

Easiest way to spot a terrible fake Hublot- a closed case back. Pretty much means a terrible quartz copy


----------



## OmegaBond

silvertonesx24 said:


> Easiest way to spot a terrible fake Hublot- a closed case back. Pretty much means a terrible quartz copy


It depends, not all the Hublot cases back are clear, there are some editions it has closed case backs and also some models with Quartz movements; in fact there are some Ayrton Senna models with closed case back.


----------



## rightrower

A pretty wore watch. fake indeed.


----------

